# The Cabe Banner, can it be changed?



## Bikermaniac (Sep 15, 2017)

I know this could sound outrageous or a sacrilege for some, but I think it's worth to talk about it (and I say it with all due respect).
Although I like the Elgin Bluebird in the banner and I recognize it as one of the top 10 bikes to collect, I think it'll be cool if the banner could display other makes and models. How about changing it every year? so everybody can have his shot at it and see his favorite bike on the banner.
How about a Hiawatha Arrow or a Schwinn Autocycle, or an Evenrude? wouldn't that be cool?
As I said at the beginning, I make this proposal with all due respect to the designer, the owner, the mods., etc.
and I hope nobody gets offended. Thanks and God bless, Nelson.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2017)

It used to be an Evinrude, so it has been changing ever so slowly.
I'm still waiting for the 36 Dayton Safety Streamline.
Then we'll know we've hit the big time.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 16, 2017)

I think one of my bikes should be on there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Unless it is going to be changed to a '37 Dayton Super Streamline I say leave it alone! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

It should change monthly. Bike of the month!


----------



## Handyman (Sep 16, 2017)

It's pretty obvious to me that the banner should feature a beautiful vintage Iver Johnson badge !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 16, 2017)

Maybe a rare Schwinn canti framed bike....


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

Rocket Bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2017)

A lot of great ideas unless you're the web master-then its work!


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of great ideas unless you're the web master-then its work!




I bet it could be set up with a random image generator.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2017)

*On sale 


 *
*Cabe Banner with your choice of favorite bicycle. *

Boys and girls, be the first on your block to have your own personal display.
Show everyone your pride and joy.

But hurry this sale ends soon!

Not available for residents of Portland or Crown Point, Indiana.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 16, 2017)

I'll buy it and put a Walmart special up there, that'll show em.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2017)

Greg M said:


> I'll buy it and put a Walmart special up there, that'll show em.





*My Walmart “special”. *


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2017)

As long as it ain't a Schwinn...I'm good


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> As long as it ain't a Schwinn...I'm good



Just for that, I propose this to be the next image on the Cabe banner.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2017)

Just for that, I propose this to be the next image on the Cabe banner.


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 16, 2017)

where's the thumbs down feature when you need it....


----------



## bairdco (Sep 16, 2017)

I spend about .005 seconds glancing at the banner per site visit. Changing it would probably make me spend .1 seconds the first time, then back to my original glaze-over until it's changed again.

Definitely worth the effort for the site master.


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2017)

Why not rename the site the "CAPE" and use a big red "S" in a shield like Superman has on his. I think that would be cool. Maybe Dave Stromberger could try to fit in that costume again to help promote the site? Heck, no one one would even notice if we started them Picycles anyhow.


----------



## ricobike (Sep 16, 2017)

bairdco said:


> I spend about .005 seconds glancing at the banner per site visit. Changing it would probably make me spend .1 seconds the first time, then back to my original glaze-over until it's changed again.
> 
> Definitely worth the effort for the site master.




I had to look at it again to notice it was a Bluebird now.  I was expecting the Evinrude .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's a good image to use for October if this does happen. .....


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 17, 2017)

October would be perfect!


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 17, 2017)

catfish said:


> It should change monthly. Bike of the month!



I agree there have been many great bikes over the years and even some great ordinary bikes that deserve a headline.


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> As long as it ain't a Schwinn...I'm good



In that case it should look like this.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 17, 2017)

there's already a banner,, "New Gallery Uploads"  ....... leave the Header  as is


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> there's already a banner,, "New Gallery Uploads" ....... leave the Header  as is



Amen Brother!


----------



## vincev (Sep 17, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Just for that, I propose this to be the next image on the Cabe banner.
> View attachment 676965



Its got  my vote !!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2017)

Quite honestly, I think they've picked a bike silhouette that instantly gets the message across.  Art Deco is good.  
As sacrilege goes, I think anyone who uses the word should be burned at the stake.


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

I dont know how difficult it is to change .If it is not really hard to change maybe have a different members bike every month.If it is difficult then leave it as is.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2017)

if you're really going to change it, this one gets my vote




And the best news, the owner of the forum gets the Last Word on this topic.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm thinking a Huffy Dill Pickle.  A friend of mine had one when she was a kid.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2017)

Kelpie3 said:


> I'm thinking a Huffy Dill Pickle.  A friend of mine had one when she was a kid.View attachment 678088



that's absolutely Perfect for a Muscle Bike forum.  
One thing that worked on a vintage tackle board, each different page of the forum got its own on-topic masthead photo, which could be changed anytime the administrator was ready for a new look.  So Schwinn page gets one masthead photo, muscle bikes a different one, vintage lightweights yet another


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 18, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> that's absolutely Perfect for a Muscle Bike forum.
> One thing that worked on a vintage tackle board, each different page of the forum got its own on-topic masthead photo, which could be changed anytime the administrator was ready for a new look.  So Schwinn page gets one masthead photo, muscle bikes a different one, vintage lightweights yet another
> View attachment 678109




I like this.



Or something like it when there are photos
or stories about the outdoors at the lake
or river.
I may not get to go out there but reading
about it is very nice and relaxing.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I like this.
> View attachment 678168
> Or something like it when there are photos
> or stories about the outdoors at the lake
> ...



there's a fishing page on ORCA, but this Show and Tell page is always fun (and often where the really obscure stuff is shown off)
http://reeltalk.orcaonline.org/viewforum.php?f=7

this is pretty cool, too - the biography of the most famous fishing reel in American History
http://reeltalk.orcaonline.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20340

here's a pretty good essay I wrote recently on my favorite fly reel maker
http://fiberglassflyrodders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=60636


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Back to the original question "The Cabe Banner, can it be changed?". The answer is yes it can. The bigger question is "Should it be changed?"--absolutely not.  Now can we get on to more important stuff like what Dave and Vince are up to, some Schwinn bashing, or making fun of idiots on Ebay and CL? V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Back to the original question "The Cabe Banner, can it be changed?". The answer is yes it can. The bigger question is "Should it be changed?"--absolutely not.  Now can we get on to more important stuff like what Dave and Vince are up to, some Schwinn bashing, or making fun of idiots on Ebay and CL? V/r Shawn



I agree ! I was hoping maybe we could also show Daves nipple collection,Old cardboard,hubs, along with bikes.The possibilities are endless.I would have liked to see the Cheeto bike at the top of the cabe but one can only dream.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 18, 2017)

vincev said:


> I dont know how difficult it is to change .If it is not really hard to change maybe have a different members bike every month.If it is difficult then leave it as is.




This man gets my vote!


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> This man gets my vote!
> 
> View attachment 678200



If elected I will build a wall and keep out Asian Bikes ! This will bring jobs to the U.S. bike makers !


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 18, 2017)

vincev said:


> I agree ! I was hoping maybe we could also show Daves nipple collection,Old cardboard,hubs, along with bikes.The possibilities are endless.I would have liked to see the Cheeto bike at the top of the cabe but one can only dream.




What about Boris and his fine collection of nipples and dolls?

The Cheeto bike would be a delightful treat.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 18, 2017)

vincev said:


> If elected I will build a wall and keep out Asian Bikes ! This will bring jobs to the U.S. bike makers !




What about the Wally-mart bikes that are already infiltrating our country?


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> What about the Wally-mart bikes that are already infiltrating our country?


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> What about the Wally-mart bikes that are already infiltrating our country?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 18, 2017)

* Mr. President ....a man of few words!*


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

I promise to bring bikes back to America !


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> *Worth repeating Mr. President !*



Thank you ! You are going to be my VP !


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> What about Boris and his fine collection of nipples and dolls?
> 
> The Cheeto bike would be a delightful treat.



Boris should be allowed to show his blow up harem if he covers their nipples with his reflectors.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 18, 2017)

vincev said:


> Thank you ! You are going to be my VP !




What do you think?



 
Director C.I.A.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 678218
> Director C.I.A.



LOL,Dave and intelligence on the same badge??


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 18, 2017)

vincev said:


> Its got  my vote !!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 19, 2017)

2jakes said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 678218
> Director C.I.A.



redundantly oxymoron


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 19, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> redundantly oxymoron




Good soap!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 19, 2017)

2jakes said:


> October would be perfect!
> View attachment 677650



46 Autocycle Franken bike. ..


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 19, 2017)

It seems that The banner is a bike that most members will never get a chance to own.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> It seems that The banner is a bike that most members will never get a chance to own.





You can put me on that list.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 19, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> It seems that The banner is a bike that most members will never get a chance to own.




Add me to the list too...


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 19, 2017)

I love the Bluebird on the header, but wish it didn't depict a _restored_ example. With the paradigm shift in collecting to original paint/patina bikes, it would be great to see an OG example with a little crust & rust... 

@rustjunkie, where you at homey?! Let it rust!! Cali Cartel.. boom!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> It seems that The banner is a bike that most members will never get a chance to own.



But, arguably, it does represent the epitome of classic bicycle. The gallery gives everyone a chance to have their favorites featured on the home page. The banner represents the CABE brand and I don't think it should changed. V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 20, 2017)

collecting rusting bikes is another oxymoron - rust is not patina - it's fertilizer to make your lawn dark green and nothing is being preserved on a rusting bike


----------



## partsguy (Sep 20, 2017)

I suggest we post 1980's Free Spirit bikes to boost the morale of the overpriced Craigslist pickers.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> collecting rusting bikes is another oxymoron - rust is not patina - it's fertilizer to make your lawn dark green and nothing is being preserved on a rusting bike
> View attachment 679141



It seems rust is considered "patina" according to Wikipedia............"On metal, patina is a coating of various chemical compounds such as oxides, carbonates, sulfides, or sulfates formed on the surface during exposure to atmospheric elements (oxygen, rain, acid rain, carbon dioxide, sulfur-bearing compounds), a common example of which is rust which forms on iron or steel when exposed to oxygen. Patina also refers to accumulated changes in surface texture and colour that result from normal use of an object such as a coin or a piece of furniture over time."............................................  ........................Sounds like a good topic for discussion.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 20, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> It seems that The banner is a bike that most members will never get a chance to own.




Hold it now...every dog as his day. I never thought I would own a Radiobike - I got to buy two within months of each other after saving and selling off lesser stuff.

I think the banner bike should be a mix of bikes. Entry level - say, a base Spaceliner, Huffy Eldorado, basic, general ballooner, or a Sears Spyder. Mid-level - say, a mint, early Schwinn or British lightweight, a deluxe Spaceliner or Silver Jet, Huffy Rail or Schwinn Krate. High end - say, Monark Super Deluxe, X-53, 5-speed Corvette, or a Colorflow. Of course, the grail bikes; Radiobike, Bluebird, Robin, TOC bikes, a photo of a Wright Cycle, or anything else especially rare and unique. A good mix would ensure an inclusive group - not a "come and dine with us, as we have fish eggs and wine" kind of environment. I know that's not us, but people outside of the CABE perceive us as such.

Honestly, no matter my opinion, I feel the Bluebird is a fine bike to represent us. If has to be a single bicycle. The reason our bikes are collectible are because of STYLE! The Bluebird is the embodiment of everything art-deco. It is the DUESENBERG of bicycles...the PACKARD. When you think of Concours...a bike with elegant lines like that is what comes to mind.

I am a diehard Huffman guy, but I recognize the Bluebird as the icon it is. Psst...a Huffman or Dayton Super Streamline would be nice also! Perhaps pair the Bluebird and Super Streamline together - two icons - like fine wine and cheese!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> It seems rust is considered "patina" according to Wikipedia............"On metal, patina is a coating of various chemical compounds such as oxides, carbonates, sulfides, or sulfates formed on the surface during exposure to atmospheric elements (oxygen, rain, acid rain, carbon dioxide, sulfur-bearing compounds), a common example of which is rust which forms on iron or steel when exposed to oxygen. Patina also refers to accumulated changes in surface texture and colour that result from normal use of an object such as a coin or a piece of furniture over time."............................................  ........................Sounds like a good topic for discussion.



red rust is hydrated iron oxide, FeO(OH), which you can also write as Fe2O3.H2O
It is not a patina, it is not protective.  It as much a cause of corrosion as a result.
Fe2O3 and Fe3O4 can form a patina.
Red rust is Not Fe2O3.
And the photo below, again, shows an iron oxide patina on steel.  People pay me $150/hr for this stuff.
I just came from an electron microscope lab analyzing fluxing corrosion in a power plant caused by ferric chloride.
The guy told me I was smarter than any professor he ever had.  Well, yeah, I've only done this 5000 times in the past 37 years.  Professors don't do it, they only talk about it.
TX PE No, 75665


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2017)

So shut up Vince. You can't argue with a guy that get's $150 an hour and is smarter than any professor that some guy had.


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2017)

Now if we could only incorporate into this thread some Schwinn bashing, and making fun of idiots on Ebay and CL, Shawn would never have to go elsewhere.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 20, 2017)

The white, green and red is dealloying corrosion on OP's $3000 1880s fly reel



after removing it, now it has a chance to reform the pink-gold patina it's supposed to have



A patina is a thin, dense barrier to corrosion.
Arguing with a licensed professional corrosion engineer employed in process industries for 37 about what constitutes a patina? 
I made an A in P-Chem without taking the final.  Didn't memorize a single law, but derived them from Maxwell's relations - the professor liked it.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> red rust is hydrated iron oxide, FeO(OH), which you can also write as Fe2O3.H2O
> It is not a patina, it is not protective.  It as much a cause of corrosion as a result.
> Fe2O3 and Fe3O4 can form a patina.
> Red rust is Not Fe2O3.
> ...



Dont argue with me.Call Wikipedia and tell them your theory.lol Maybe they will hire you to make the world right.lol


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> The white, green and red is dealloying corrosion on OP's $3000 1880s fly reel
> View attachment 679361
> after removing it, now it has a chance to reform the pink-gold patina it's supposed to have
> View attachment 679362
> ...



No argument and I wont lose sleep over it but.Wikipedia says rust IS patina.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 20, 2017)

If we're going to split hairs about the definition of patina, then we also need to discuss the true definition of the word "restoration" which gets completely misused so often, it has taken on another meaning altogether. 

It's a common misconception that restoration means stripping a bike down to bare metal, repainting it and replating the bright work or chrome, and replacing damaged parts like grips, pedal rubber, or seat material with new material. But this is NOT restoration, it's complete refurbishment. True restoration is only replacing _*that which is missing*_, and _*not*_ removing any original finish or paint. Restoration is preserving as much original finish as possible, and only replacing damaged or missing finish. 

When valuable works of art or even important buildings are restored, they are not wiped clean and repainted, only missing or damaged finish and parts are matched and replaced. In the vintage bike and car world this is often referred to as "sympathetic restoration" but really, it's the true definition of restoration. Restoring and preserving, NOT removing and replacing. 

Ah, I feel so much better now that I've gotten that off my chest.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Hold it now...every dog as his day. I never thought I would own a Radiobike - I got to buy two within months of each other after saving and selling off lesser stuff.




Right on, @partsguy! I'm technically old now, and it took me 30 years to acquire a bluebird and a Shelby Speedline Airflo, two bikes I never thought I would have, but finally acquired. NEVER say never.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Hold it now...every dog as his day. I never thought I would own a Radiobike - I got to buy two within months of each other after saving and selling off lesser stuff."




You young whippersnapper !Back in my day we never owned a bike much less a radio.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 20, 2017)

When I was 4 I got a 60s pocket 6-transistor (probably germanium) and I put it under my pillow, fell asleep...tried a new battery, it never worked again. My second radio was an AM portable shaped like Donald Duck's head.

47 years later I own a Shelby made the year my mom was born with a Donald Duck bell. I took it to the LBS and got the head tube and fork, handlebars together again and it's back to work on it, hope to ride this weekend.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> You young whippersnapper !Back in my day we never owned a bike much less a radio.



My dad told me about the telephones you had to crank to use. Also, something communicating with code. Morse?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 20, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> It seems that The banner is a bike that most members will never get a chance to own.




Which is fine, because I know I'll never get to marry or date the sexiest woman in the world or whatever, but I can see pictures of her. The point of this is that it's rare and special because not all can have one.

If this were a vintage BMX site I would suspect you would want a Haro or Mongoose in action. The Bluebird was the epitome of bicycle design, bar none. It's our mascot because we aspire to that example in our hobby and our works.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Dang you Tempest you almost got this thread back on track! Ok so my question to Dave and Vince is this patina or dust on this 90's $5000 reel? If it is dust, is greasy dust considered dirt? What is the atomic number for dirt--I couldn't find that on Wikipedia but you are right that rust is patina! @Boris @vincev


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 20, 2017)

I liked the Evinrude ........


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2017)

partsguy said:


> My dad told me about the telephones you had to crank to use. Also, something communocating with code. Morse?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




And what a dismal failure that Huffy Hand Crank Telephone Bike was. Came out in the mid-50's, around 50 or so years after the fact. Although sales weren't all that hot with the Huffy Telegraph Bike either. But I'd say these two bikes would be banner-worthy.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 20, 2017)

The only problem with it was when you got to the end of the phone cord and it snapped you back to where you plugged it in.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 20, 2017)

This site is hilarious! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Dang you Tempest you almost got this thread back on track! Ok so my question to Dave and Vince is this patina or dust on this 90's $5000 reel? If it is dust, is greasy dust considered dirt? What is the atomic number for dirt--I couldn't find that on Wikipedia but you are right that rust is patina! @Boris @vincev
> 
> View attachment 679539



I dont give out numbers for free but I might offer ya $4000 because I like the patina.


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I made an A in P-Chem without taking the final.  Didn't memorize a single law, but derived them from Maxwell's relations - the professor liked it.




Hmppf! Professors, what do they know?


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> If we're going to split hairs about the definition of patina, then we also need to discuss the true definition of the word "restoration" which gets completely misused so often, it has taken on another meaning altogether.
> 
> It's a common misconception that restoration means stripping a bike down to bare metal, repainting it and replating the bright work or chrome, and replacing damaged parts like grips, pedal rubber, or seat material with new material. But this is NOT restoration, it's complete refurbishment. True restoration is only replacing _*that which is missing*_, and _*not*_ removing any original finish or paint. Restoration is preserving as much original finish as possible, and only replacing damaged or missing finish.
> 
> ...



Let me check Wikipedia about what ya just said.As long as we are splitting hairs I would like to say the easiest way is to get hair with split ends and gently pull the ends apart.


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2017)

Q: What does a Bulldog and a rooster have in common?
A: They both start crowing the minute they get up.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

Boris said:


> Q: What does a Bulldog and a rooster have in common?
> A: They both crow the minute they get up.



What does the crow do the minute they start to crow??? I think I remember that cartoon.


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> What does the crow do the minute they start to crow??? I think I remember that cartoon.




Boris: What do a Rooster and a Crow have in common?
vincev: I don't know.
Boris: They're both types of birds, stupid!


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2017)

Boris said:


> Boris: What do a Rooster and a Crow have in common?
> vincev: I don't know.
> Boris: They're both types of birds, stupid!



Doesnt this belong in the joke improvement thread? And I aint stupid ! Am I ?


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> Doesnt this belong in the joke improvement thread?




If it needed improvement, yes. But it doesn't.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 20, 2017)

there is neither theory nor argument involved here, it's simply a case of education and scientific fact versus knee-jerk ignorance.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passivation_(chemistry)

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...ved=0ahUKEwjwloGkwbXWAhWKw4MKHahkDQwQgQMIKTAA

I'll edit this to make it more interesting for rustjunkie. 
Do you think bluing on a gun barrel is decorative? 



No, it's practical - it's chemical Patination to protect the steel from rusting and let firearms last for centuries.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 20, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> The white, green and red is dealloying corrosion on OP's $3000 1880s fly reel
> View attachment 679361
> after removing it, now it has a chance to reform the pink-gold patina it's supposed to have
> View attachment 679362
> A patina is a thin, dense barrier to corrosion.





This one's more interesting


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 21, 2017)

vincev said:


> Let me check Wikipedia about what ya just said.As long as we are splitting hairs I would like to say the easiest way is to get hair with split ends and gently pull the ends apart.




Too much time with a curling iron can help you split those hairs...


----------



## morton (Sep 21, 2017)

After reading all the suggestions for the image for the banner, it is apparent to me we need to narrow it down to the two most popular bikes:  The God I wish I had not seen that eye catching eye destroying Cheeto or the 212 pound instant rust full suspension wally world Magna-Roadmaster-Schwinn, preferably one with the fork installed backwards and brake pads mounted so that the tires, not the wheel itself, are the actual braking surface..


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 21, 2017)

It's splitting hairs as in alive versus dead.
The light is on or off.
(That's exactly how corrosion works, as an electric-driven light switch)
Steel is actively corroding or it's not corroding.
Steel can be either passivated and protected with a patina, or is actively corroding with rust.
By definition of corrosion, rust is not a patina.
Rust cannot physically function as a patina under any circumstance..
The distinctions here are very clear, and are exact opposites
Actively corroding or not corroding, Patina or rust, right or wrong.

No, there won't be a new banner, because we don't need one.

This thing is never on.

Let's try this, for those who get physics better than electrochemistry.  The crystal structure of a patina is in perfect phase with the metal grains beneath it, so that nothing can get through - it forms a perfect barrier.  Once it forms, corrosion is halted.  Something has to dissolve the patina for corrosion to begin again. 





Because it contains water, the crystal structure of rust is a different crystal system altogether from the base metal, and it lets everything through, corrosion keeps going, and rust keeps growing.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> This one's more interesting
> 
> View attachment 679665



The problem with this $3000, 119-y-o interesting-looking reel (made by Philbrook & Payne for HL Leonard Co) is that it was stored with rotting line for 100 years.  Now the reel is gradually drilling holes in itself.
You can't see the holes, unless you know what to look for, because they are filled with porous, self-electroplated, unalloyed copper.  The alloying elements that were in the copper are salting out as the thick deposits on the surface.
The only way to preserve this valuable antique is to change the conditions that are causing it to destroy itself.
The environment under those deposits has to be removed, literally to allow the metal surface to breathe clean air.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks @bulldog1935  for helping me with my ignorance.
What can you do for my apathy?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 21, 2017)

offer you a beer

though if another metallurgist offers you a beer, be careful - most metallurgists drink Iron City


----------



## partsguy (Sep 21, 2017)

*Craigslist sellers be like, "It's got GREAT patina! I saw one sell for $100,000 on TV, only asking $50,000 for mine"*


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Too much time with a curling iron can help you split those hairs...



thanks for the info. I was just going to look this up on Wiki.


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2017)

partsguy said:


> *Craigslist sellers be like, "It's got GREAT patina! I saw one sell for $100,000 on TV, only asking $50,000 for mine"*
> 
> View attachment 679696



nice patina.This would be a big hit in the VW crowd.They like em with a lot of patina.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 21, 2017)

vincev said:


> nice patina.This would be a big hit in the VW crowd.They like em with a lot of patina.




It's kinda neat, but gets old quick. I like them restored like this:





















Herbie clones welcome too!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 21, 2017)

partsguy said:


> It's kinda neat, but gets old quick. I like them restored like this:
> 
> View attachment 679713
> 
> ...




Cool!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 21, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Cool!
> View attachment 679748




Groovy!


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2017)

partsguy said:


> It's kinda neat, but gets old quick. I like them restored like this:]





I dont like when they lower them and they drag on the road showering the street with sparks.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 21, 2017)

vincev said:


> I don’t like when they lower them and they drag on the road showering the street with sparks.


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2017)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 679900



yup,patina and all.lol


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 22, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Cool!
> View attachment 679748




Wow, nice!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 22, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Cool!
> View attachment 679748




With an A...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Dang you Tempest you almost got this thread back on track! Ok so my question to Dave and Vince is this patina or dust on this 90's $5000 reel? If it is dust, is greasy dust considered dirt? What is the atomic number for dirt--I couldn't find that on Wikipedia but you are right that rust is patina! @Boris @vincev
> 
> View attachment 679539




I'm awefully sorry, I won't do that again!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 22, 2017)

This topic's just been:


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> This topic's just been:
> 
> View attachment 680775




More like multiple rear endings.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> More like multiple rear endings.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 22, 2017)

Two much tail, tsk tsk!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 23, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Two much tail, tsk tsk!


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 23, 2017)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 680784



those were the days, their advertising is missed....


----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2017)

Geez...ride a bike!



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 23, 2017)

It certainly is !


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 29, 2017)

catfish said:


> It should change monthly. Bike of the month!




I would agree with Catfish here.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 29, 2017)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 680784




This is a good modern one...

If you think
your vote was
a really
close shave
We can do better
Burma-Shave


----------

